# Black Gold Dog Food



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the one we would feed, but feel free to check out the other varieties and tell us what you think!

http://www.blackgolddogfood.com/cornfree.htm


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I have never used it but my daughter's boyfriend swears by it for his coonhounds.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I have heard a few good things about it, but not a lot of info on it in general. I really like that it has a digestiblilty of 96%, and all the ingredients are pretty decent. We were on TOTW but it is getting expensive, and Black Gold is $40 for 40lbs instead of $40 for 30lbs. We were also thinking of mixing it with Kirkland brand to help cut down on the costs. But Maddie really liked the sample, so we might just have to try it


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

EDITED POST BECAUSE I WAS REVIEWING WRONG DOG FOOD! DOH!

We decided to give kibble one last try after trying Wellness, TOTW, Blue, etc, etc, etc! Lol! I went to Petco today and had a very knowledgable conversation with an employee there. We talked for a good 20min about dog food and the value of premium verses chain brands, and the differences in grain free and such. He RAVED about SOLID Gold! He went on and on and on about it! He said that that is the only thing he will feed his dogs. I was 100% against anything with grain in it. And the reason I was so excited to talk a store employee about dog food, is because he was telling it to me straight. He could have said, "Oh, buy the Wellness, it's the best at 18.99 for a 5lb bag!" But he didn't! I purchased the SOLID Gold puppy formula for $12.99! I will let you know how it turns out!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, sounds good. As soon as we are down a little more on this bag of TOTW I will buy a bag and start mixing it in. I'm a little nervous, since I haven't heard bad things about it.... I don't want it to turn out to be to good to be true lol


----------



## iinfotech10 (Jul 27, 2010)

On to the Black Gold dog food review. I am just going to randomly pick one of their formulas to show you how to do a quick analysis of the ingredients. I am going to do a review of the Black Gold Lamb and Rice formula. The first thing I do is look at the top five ingredients. They rank ingredients in order by the weight, so the top ingredient should be the food that has the highest weight compared to every other ingredient. The first five ingredients are: 

(1) Lamb Meal
(2) Brewers Rice
(3) Rice Flour
(4) Chicken By-Product Meal
(5) Corn Meal

Let's go through these ingredients. There are two sources of protein in the top five ingredients, that's a good sign. It's good that the top ingredient is lamb meal, a good source of readily accessible protein but chicken by-product meal is not going to be a quality source of protein. Chicken by-product meal is a very low quality protein. It is actually the ground down rendered parts of chickens that are left over from a slaughtered chicken such as the neck, feet, intestines, and undeveloped eggs. 

The second and third ingredients are rice. This is a practice known as splitting, where the manufacturer splits products on the label, which are essentially the same, so they will rank lower on the list. In reality, it is possible that if you combine the rice that it would be in the number one spot, outranking the meat. Brewers rice, a by-product, and rice flour are both very low quality fillers. Corn meal is very hard for dogs to digest and is also a low quality filler. Corn meal has been associated with health problems in dogs, so you would probably not want to see this ingredient in the food you are feeding your dog. 
_________________________________________
 hearing school


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

EDITED PREVIOUS POST TO STATE "SOLID GOLD" DOG FOOD!

Oh, crap! I just looked closer at my bag! I thought we were talking about the same food! Lol! I am sorry, I am using SOLID GOLD, and the first 5 ingredients of my brand are lamb, lamb meal, Ocean fish meal, brown rice, and millet. In big bold letters on my bag it states, NO wheat, NO Soy Breans, NO corn, NO animal fat added, NO poultry fat, NO by-products, NO sugar added, NO artificial preservatives, NO salt added, NO sunflower oil! SOunds pretty damn good to me!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

The formula we would feed is corn-wheat-soy free

IMHO Solid Gold is a good food but not for what you pay. There are foods of equal quality that cost less... but that's just my opinion.

Copied from the site:



> This new Black Gold Signature Series Ultimate Adult formula has absolutely
> 
> •No Corn
> 
> ...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Angel's_mom said:


> I have never used it but my daughter's boyfriend swears by it for his coonhounds.


What kind of coonhound? We just adopted a Treeing Walker Coonhound


----------

